# Winch question



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

Just had Polaris 2500lbs winch installed and one-way 60 inch plow. Question is: the only way I can get quad and plow on trailer over the top rail of trailer is to hold the in button on winch control until line stops coming in. At this time winch flex's down slightly and suspension is pulled downward. How much if any damage am I doing? Is a winch meant to flex upward or downward?

If I stop winching when plow frame hits bottom of mounting plate, the plow is not up enough for loading.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

question isnt very clear


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

How about this... winching in until wire does not move anymore with button on,and guide rollers flexing downward. How much damage am I doing?


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

maybe some damage is being done to the winch mount- this could lead to cracking/bending of it. As long as the winch mount is strong and you see no damage it should be fine. just make sure all your bolts are on tight


----------



## gobblet (Sep 28, 2009)

Forgot to add, this maybe done 20 plus times a week depending on snow fall. I'm really more concerned about burning up winch.


----------

